# Quasthoff



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

The '*Erlkonig*' on this CD is perfection itself. Listen to it on Amazon.com and see for yourself.


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

*Linz*

Just listened to it. Very good.

I have _Erlkonig_ on a Elizabeth Schwarzkopf/Geoffrey Parsons CD, EMI Classics. That is lovely too. I think she is my favourite soprano of all time. There is some gorgeous material on this EMI CD.

Did you see my recommendation regarding the Fritz Wunderlich CD "Dichterliebe". This contains some Schubert and Beethoven too. I think you'd like that. Wunderlich was a tenor, and one of the very best. Sounds great.

Topaz


----------



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

I havn't heard any Schumann or Brahms lieder yet; Mahler I'm most familiar with. I'll probably end up getting the Schumann recommendation sometime soon hopefully, I know that 'Dichterliebe' cycle is thought one of the best after Schubert.


----------



## robert newman (Oct 4, 2006)

Fritz Wunderlich ? Marvellous. I too love his voice. I have him singing Schubert and also some recordings of him in the 'Magic Flute' etc. There is a short clip of him rehearsing on Youtube.com


----------



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

The greatest 'Magic Flute' I've heard is Klemperer/Philharmonia. Nothing compares!


----------



## Lalla (Feb 7, 2007)

I totally agree with Linz : this version of die Zauberflöte is exhilarating ! Dear Janowitz is so limpid, all Pamina's feelings directly pop up in my ears !

What about Erlkonig and other Shubert lieder sung by Fassbaender ? She has a great propensity to express romantic sense, don't you think so ?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I've heard Quasthoff perform live several times with the Cleveland Orchestra. A marvelous singer to be sure. I will probably eventually get something by him. The only reason I have yet to do so is that I already have so many marvelous CDs of fabulous singers doing more than justice to Schubert/Schumann/Wolf/Brahms lieder: Wunderlich, Schwarzkopf, Janet Baker, Gundula Janowitz, Britten/Pears, Fischer-Dieskau, von Otter, Moll, Popp, Hotter, etc...


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Thomas Quasthoff has that kind of voice I could never get tired of. He could sing a grocery list and I would be entranced.


----------

